# TLF Cigar & Pipe Thread



## Ware

Rocky Patel (the man) was at my local tobacconist last night for a special event.

It was a great opportunity to try the _Rocky Patel Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro_, the 2016 Cigar Aficionado #2 Cigar of the Year...










I came home with a personalized box of _Rocky Patel Vintage 1990's_ and one of the coolest ash trays I've seen.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Man, that's really special. I too, really like that ash tray. So far, I think my favorite is still the My Father Flor de Las Antilles.​


----------



## Ware

I am pleasantly surprised with this one - it's a _Nording 50th Anniversary by Rocky Pate_l. It was one of the "freebies" that came with the box I purchased at the Patel event last week. Probably not one I would have purchased, but a good smoke nonetheless. It was made to honor Danish pipemaker Erik Nording's 50th year in the tobacco industry.


----------



## AdamC

I have been enjoying some Davidoff Cigars recently. I really enjoy the Maduro Robusto's. Only a mild to medium smoke but incredibly smooth and full of great flavour. Only problem is, here in Australia they're $48 per stick!


----------



## Ware

Lawn Nut said:


> I have been enjoying some Davidoff Cigars recently. I really enjoy the Maduro Robusto's. Only a mild to medium smoke but incredibly smooth and full of great flavour. Only problem is, here in Australia they're $48 per stick!


Nice! Those look great. I don't think my local shop carries Davidoff, but I will check. Looks like it's a ~$20 stick over here. Are they all more expensive there?


----------



## AdamC

Ware said:


> Lawn Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying some Davidoff Cigars recently. I really enjoy the Maduro Robusto's. Only a mild to medium smoke but incredibly smooth and full of great flavour. Only problem is, here in Australia they're $48 per stick!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Those look great. I don't think my local shop carries Davidoff, but I will check. Looks like it's a ~$20 stick over here. Are they all more expensive there?
Click to expand...

Yea they are unfortunately. The federal government raises taxes on Tobacco and Alcohol every 6 months as a measure against tobacco and alcohol related illness and then again every time they need to find some extra money in the budget. I normally buy from online from the US and test my luck in not getting my package checked through customs. Cigar Palace seems to have the best prices. I also dont mind _some_ of the CAO sticks.


----------



## Ware

The Avo Syncro Nicaragua was CA's #16 Cigar of 2015:



> There are a lot of "firsts" for the Avo Syncro Nicaragua brand. It's the first regular-production Avo to be box pressed. It's the first regular-production box-pressed cigar to ever come out of Davidoff of Geneva's factory in the Dominican Republic. And, as is indicated in the name, it's also the first Avo to use Nicaraguan tobacco. The name is also meant to suggest synchronization between the different tobaccos in the blend, which include Nicaraguan tobacco from Ometepe and Dominican tobacco types such as Piloto Cubano, San Vicente and a hybrid tobacco spawn from Piloto and Olor. The Toro's blocky dimensions and smart blending allow each tobacco to express itself, showing notes of leather, minerals and a dried apricot sweetness.


----------



## Ware

The Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Robusto is a full-body limited edition box pressed cigar utilizing Nicaraguan binder/filler and a dark San Andres (Mexican) wrapper. The Melanio series is named to honor Melanio Oliva, who is believed to be the first member of the Oliva family to grow tobacco.


----------



## Ware

Wine is not my usual pairing (I'm a Dr. Pepper guy  ), but I had a Fuente Gran Reserva Natural with a white wine flight earlier this evening...

 

I chased it with a Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro and an Old Fashioned.


----------



## Ware

A good friend of mine sent me a PerfecDraw, and it has once again saved a good cigar. Ever had a cigar with a draw that was just a little too tight? It happens, and this is the tool to fix it. :bandit:


----------



## AdamC

I like the look of that!


----------



## Ware

My local tobacconist hosted a Brick House Cigars event this afternoon. These get pretty high ratings for a nicely priced stick.








_ETA (from Wikipedia): Thomas Riley Marshall (March 14, 1854 - June 1, 1925) was an American Democratic politician who served as the 28th Vice President of the United States (1913-21) under Woodrow Wilson. Well known for his wit and sense of humor, one of Marshall's most enduring jokes came during a Senate debate in which, in response to Senator Joseph Bristow's catalog of the nation's needs, Marshall quipped the often-repeated phrase, "What this country needs is a really good five-cent cigar", provoking laughter._


----------



## jayhawk

Today I had this Liga Privada No 9. Beautiful (oscoro) wrapper, enticed my purchase months ago. I'm sure it was the dbl corona.

Good cigar, got a bit harsh in the last 3rd. I forgot I usually don't prefer an oscoro anything.



Drew estates owns the label


----------



## jbrown

I've cut back on cigars and moved to pipe. Cigars just got too expensive. 
I have a few pipes, some that are very nice that I don't want to get damaged, but my favorite yard work pipe is my corncob. i don't care if I drop it.


JB


----------



## dfw_pilot

Very cool, JB!


----------



## Ware

jbrown said:


> I've cut back on cigars and moved to pipe. Cigars just got too expensive.
> I have a few pipes, some that are very nice that I don't want to get damaged, but my favorite yard work pipe is my corncob. i don't care if I drop it.
> 
> 
> JB


First, I edited the thread title to be a little more inclusive. 

I bought an unfinished Savinelli (blem) from my local tobacconist last fall, but I haven't quite figured it out yet. I either have trouble keeping it lit, or I smoke it too fast and generate moisture. There seems to be no middle ground. It is definitely less expensive, but I usually say 'to hell with it' and grab a cigar before heading outside. :lol:


----------



## jbrown

Ware, yeah it take a little getting use to. Packing the bowl make a big difference too. Keep practicing and watch a few youtube videos, there's some great tips out there. I have Savinelli 320KS that I love, but it's not for yard work.

JB


----------



## Ware

One of my favorites... a 5x50 double robusto...

_Oliva Master Blends 3 is the third offering in a series of limited artisanal blends. Liga Maestra is specifically blended to deliver the richest characteristics of Nicaraguan ligero fillers and Broadleaf sun-grown wrappers. It is a complex cigar crafted for the most developed palate.

Wrapper: Broadleaf Sun-Grown
Binder: Nicaraguan Habano
Filler: Nicaraguan Ligero_​


----------



## jayhawk

Premium Connecticut. ..its ring is like many Churchill but torro length

Myfather.


----------



## Ware

This is my cheap Savinelli pipe. It was an unfinished 'blem' that I rubbed a little olive oil on. You can see it has filler in a few spots.

I'm smoking some Stokkebye Highland Whiskey while watching Oral Roberts beat up on Oklahoma State in the Arkansas Regional. :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Maduro Petite Robusto (4 1/2" x 50) from Nicaragua.


----------



## kds

The last known picture of me smoking tobacco :mrgreen: This was back in the day when my late grandfather then smoked pipe tobacco. I remember the red or orange can the tobacco came in, but I don't remember the brand. He had a huge rack of pipes that I would always play with and put in my mouth. The taste...

I've actually never smoked tobacco but a cigar as an every-now-and-then indulgence has been enticing just to see what it's like. We did get a new convenience store in the neighborhood with a walk-in humidor selling "premium cigars."


----------



## Ware

Haha, that's great. I've been reading my (almost) 3yo some Golden Books, etc. I had as a kid, and it's surprising how many of them have a dad smoking a pipe in them.


----------



## jayhawk

Hardly go wrong with a LA Flor 

Just learned it's a special one http://top25.cigaraficionado.com/2016/la-flor-dominicana-andalusian-bull/

Yes, it's well made and definitely a top 10 of all time


----------



## Ware

I've seen those! Interesting looking stick! :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

Litto Gomez Diez LG 2015 Cubano by La Flor @Blend (Davidoff) bar in Pittsburgh, watching Pens game.


so far, no disappointment.

love Pennsylvania's low taxes on cigars


----------



## Mightyquinn

jayhawk said:


> love Pennsylvania's low taxes on cigars


There taxes on cigarettes is ridiculous


----------



## Ware

Watching Game 3 of the NBA Finals on the patio with an Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro...


----------



## kds

That's a nice patio, sir...


----------



## dfw_pilot

kds said:


> That's a nice patio, sir...


+1


----------



## Ware

I prefer a maduro to Connecticut, but this came in a sampler I bought at an Oliva event... lightning in the background... 3.40" of rain so far today. :shock:


----------



## Txmx583

Nice!! You guys love lawns and cigars!! I found my home haha!! Big fan of Oliva cigars, they are some of my favorite non Cubans! Bolivar are some of my favorite cigars! Here's one I smoked the other night.


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Nice!! You guys love lawns and cigars!! I found my home haha!! Big fan of Oliva cigars, they are some of my favorite non Cubans! Bolivar are some of my favorite cigars! Here's one I smoked the other night.


Nice! I think my favorite Oliva is the Master Blends 3.


----------



## Txmx583

Yes those are awesome!! I like the v series a lot also. I just got a case of the CAO Amazon basin and those are awesome!


----------



## jayhawk

The Judge

Box pressed


----------



## MarkAguglia

Smoking Lane 1Q in a Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentlemen with a Warsteiner Dunkel at a drinking festival in the woods (Waldfest - Buffalo, NY)


----------



## kds

OK, you guys got to me.










Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature.

My girlfriend got a new job, so we had to celebrate. There is a new convenience store/tobacco outlet with a walk-in humidor just down the road from us so we decided to go pick up some cigars. I have no idea what to look for or what to do, so I picked up this one and a cutter.

Also, Ware, I picked up a Flathead Sparkplug since it's the only one I could find in the store that I recognized from TLF 

We thought about going to the "nice" cigar store to get some guidance but they were closing soon.


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature.


Solid choice. :thumbup:

I haven't smoked a cigar in a few weeks. I've been busy and the heat is just miserable here - so thanks for keeping this thread alive!

That Fuente is probably considered a medium body cigar. The Spark Plug will be more of a medium-full.

You say we, is she smoking one too?

You probably know this, but don't inhale cigar smoke.


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> You say we, is she smoking one too?


She is. She picked up an Arango Sportsman 350. She has most of it left -- she went inside because it's too damn hot out.


----------



## pennstater2005

Acid Blondie Belicoso! Smoking a chicken too


----------



## Txmx583

Having a Pardon 3000 Maduro and trying a yuengling beer for the first time. Friend brought it back from PA. Good beer!! Cheers fellas!!!🇺🇸


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Having a Pardon 3000 Maduro and trying a yuengling beer for the first time. Friend brought it back from PA. Good beer!! Cheers fellas!!!🇺🇸


There is so much awesome in this photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Thanks brother!!! Love the koozie!!!!!&#129304;&#127995;


----------



## Ware

I had an Oliva Serie O Perfecto this weekend... interesting shape for sure.


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> I had an Oliva Serie O Perfecto this weekend... interesting shape for sure.


Nice!! I'm a big fan of Oliva cigars!


----------



## SGrabs33

You must be at a smoke free resort for vacation.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> You must be at a smoke free resort for vacation.


I took a few with me, but my sinuses were bothering me most of the week.


----------



## Ware

I won a drawing last week at my local brick & mortar, so when I picked up my prize I smoked this Matilde Quadrata.










What did I win, you ask? This Ninja Coffee Bar, 2 La Palina travel mugs, and 4 bags of Snappy Bigman coffee (cigars sold separately). :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Attending a My Father Cigars event at my local shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## jayhawk

:thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Having a little Bolivar after a mow, and throwing some fert down!!!! About to watch some irrigation action!! Haha

Oh yeah, having a Shiner strawberry blonde summer beer as well.


----------



## Ware

Oliva Serie V Melanio + Dr Pepper


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio + Dr Pepper


Nice combo!!!


----------



## Txmx583

Congratulations Ware btw on that coffee bar win, that's sick man!!!!! Good things happen to good people!! &#128521;


----------



## Cory

Sitting by the fire smoking a CAO Brazilia Gol and drinking a Raging Btch Belgian IPA. No photo of the cigar and beer cause it's dark but here is one of the fire :bandit: 🍺


----------



## jayhawk

Great cigar ..one of my CAO favs


----------



## chrismar

Any recommendations for a beginner? Not sure what I like or what to start with.

A fried recently returned from Cuba with a few cubans for me, and it sparked an interest in a new "hobby". 

Thanks!


----------



## Cory

chrismar said:


> Any recommendations for a beginner? Not sure what I like or what to start with.
> 
> A fried recently returned from Cuba with a few cubans for me, and it sparked an interest in a new "hobby".
> 
> Thanks!


Cigar.com has lots of samplers at good prices. I prefer to buy them in samplers anyway just cause smoking the same cigar all the time is boring, I rarely buy more than ten at a time of one cigar.


----------



## Ware

+1, I like to try different cigars, and don't smoke enough of them to buy full boxes (unless there is a deal/promotion going on). I buy mine from a local tobacconist. We went several years without having a good one, so now that we have one I try to support the local guys.

As for what to try, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big names (Oliva, Fuente, Ashton, My Father, etc). Just start trying some and branch out from there. Recommending cigars with similar characteristics is another area where good local tobacconist will be able to help out.


----------



## DJLCN




----------



## pennstater2005

I remember going to Burns Tobacconist in Chattanooga, Tenn. years ago. I think it was Burns east. This place was awesome! It had a massive walk in humidor, you could get a hot shave in the barber chairs, get your boots shined, and there was an entire bar/billiards area as well.

I was trying to find it online but it looks as though they have remodeled and it definitely looks a bit different. It was an awesome place to visit though. They still had the barber chairs there but I don't know if they're still doing the hot shaves.

We have a place around me called Penn-Ohio Cigar Co. and it's definitely a treasure. Beautiful inside and the owner puts on lots of different events and gets reps to come so you get goodies! He had Rocky Patel there a few years back but I couldn't make it down.

Acid reflux has mostly put the kibosh on my cigar smoking but occasionally I partake


----------



## Ware

Local shop is hosting a Camacho event this evening...


----------



## Txmx583

Nice!!! I have yet to smoke a Camacho I didn't like!! The blue is my fav so far!!


----------



## pennstater2005

The Camacho looks tasty! I just had one given to me by a patient recently. I can't remember the name but it had a silver label. It was a nice, mild cigar.


----------



## Ware

Kristoff Maduro Robusto


----------



## Ware

The local shop is hosting an Ashton Symmetry & VSG event this evening.


----------



## pennstater2005

How is that Ashton cigar you are smoking @Ware ?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> How is that Ashton cigar you are smoking Ware ?


It's pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm gonna have to remember that for my next one. I wish my local shop was closer but it's about 30 minutes away....not crazy far but far enough I don't visit often. How close are you to your shop @Ware?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm gonna have to remember that for my next one. I wish my local shop was closer but it's about 30 minutes away....not crazy far but far enough I don't visit often. How close are you to your shop Ware?


It's close to my office, but probably 20 minutes from home.


----------



## jayhawk




----------



## pennstater2005

jayhawk said:


>


Just saw this. So...how was it?


----------



## pennstater2005

Gonna try this later. One of my patients gave it to me. He works in a cigar shop and occasionally drops them off :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

A patient gave me this.....


----------



## jayhawk

pennstater2005 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this. So...how was it?
Click to expand...

Good cigar for sure. Not good enough to seek again as there are too many other options for the rare occasion I get. It burned cockeyed, which is annoying. Their 'bull' is the one to get.


----------



## csbutler

Wife and I decided last October that we were done with debt and ever since have been chipping away with it. Paid of our second to last loan this weekend so I'd figure I'd celebrate.

Fairly new to cigars so I usually just get something different every time I go to the local shop. Always nice to sit out on the front porch and admire your work.


----------



## Ware

csbutler said:


> Wife and I decided last October that we were done with debt and ever since have been chipping away with it. Paid of our second to last loan this weekend so I'd figure I'd celebrate.
> 
> Fairly new to cigars so I usually just get something different every time I go to the local shop. Always nice to sit out on the front porch and admire your work.


Congrats! Hard to go wrong with anything Oliva. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

pennstater2005 said:


> A patient gave me this.....


Smoked this Romeo y Julieta. It was good. Went with the straight cut today. I like a v-cut as well but the only one I have is getting dull. I'd like to get this someday.....


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

pennstater2005 said:


> A patient gave me this.....


I LOVE my Palio! It is the best cutter I have ever had!


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A patient gave me this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my Palio! It is the best cutter I have ever had!
Click to expand...

Good to know. I've only used it twice but it's way sharper than the old plastic cheapie I had before!


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

I have that same V-cutter too. Lol.

I honestly prefer my Palio, but the Colibri V is a fantastic cutter too.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

My reward for digging up bushes and fountain grass.

It's from February of 2006... Mmmmm!


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> I have that same V-cutter too. Lol.
> 
> I honestly prefer my Palio, but the Colibri V is a fantastic cutter too.


Sweet! The v cut gives a different draw that I like. Easier draw I guess. Not sure how to explain it. The Palio was given to me and looks used but it's very sharp.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> My reward for digging up bushes and fountain grass.
> 
> It's from February of 2006... Mmmmm!


Don't think I've heard of Daniel Nunez. I assume it was damn tasty


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Man I love these. Fuente Añejo #50.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

A beautiful Oklahoma day for a mow and a stogie.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> A beautiful Oklahoma day for a now and a stogie.


Looks like a CAO. Yard looks good!


----------



## jayhawk

Fume d'amour ....unassuming but indeed, earned its high rating. (Look it up) Medium , not a knee buckler.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

This is the best I can do. Off the tobacco for,years now but I do miss it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Delmarva Keith said:


> This is the best I can do. Off the tobacco for,years now but I do miss it.


What is that? A vaping thingy?


----------



## Delmarva Keith

pennstater2005 said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can do. Off the tobacco for,years now but I do miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? A vaping thingy?
Click to expand...

According to our govenrment, it is an "electronic nicotine delivery system." Yes, vaping thingy for short.


----------



## pennstater2005

Delmarva Keith said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can do. Off the tobacco for,years now but I do miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? A vaping thingy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to our govenrment, it is an "electronic nicotine delivery system." Yes, vaping thingy for short.
Click to expand...

It looks like it plays music as well :lol:


----------



## Delmarva Keith

pennstater2005 said:


> It looks like it plays music as well :lol:


Yeah, but it just keeps playing this over and over. I think it must be broken :mrgreen:


----------



## pennstater2005

Delmarva Keith said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it plays music as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it just keeps playing this over and over. I think it must be broken :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## Jacob_S

Delmarva Keith said:


> This is the best I can do. Off the tobacco for,years now but I do miss it.


That's what I do to. I take it a step further and joke on myself and call it a douche flute to save others the time🤣🤣


----------



## Ware

Oliva Serie V Melanio... watching the Coca-Cola 600 at Charlotte :bandit:


----------



## jayhawk

Ware said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio... watching the Coca-Cola 600 at Charlotte :bandit:


Nice ware!
Ditto ....trying Alec's newer one....


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Jacob_S & @Delmarva Keith been cig free for 3+ years after smoking for 22+ years. Not interested in inhaling anything else that can combust. Took this in 2015 when I visited Crater Lake, still using the Stumpy RDA by Element Mods, and that was a Sigelei 100W, 1st gen.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Jacob_S & @Delmarva Keith been cig free for 3+ years after smoking for 22+ years. Not interested in inhaling anything else that can combust. Took this in 2015 when I visited Crater Lake, still using the Stumpy RDA by Element Mods, and that was a Sigelei 100W, 1st gen.


Congrats! Three years is great. Hope we're not crapping up the cigar thread too much but what RDA is that. I don't recognize it - looks high end. NARDA? Oh, never mind you said - stumpy. Good stuff.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Introducing my across the street neighbor to cigars. Starting him out mild. He really enjoyed an Ashton Maduro last night. I don't have mild stuff so I had to go out and buy him a few.

He works at Lowe's and got me a new dishwasher at his discount... so reel mowing his lawn and buying him some good sticks is a pretty good thank you... I think.


----------



## jayhawk

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Introducing my across the street neighbor to cigars. Starting him out mild. He really enjoyed an Ashton Maduro last night. I don't have mild stuff so I had to go out and buy him a few.
> 
> He works at Lowe's and got me a new dishwasher at his discount... so reel mowing his lawn and buying him some good sticks is a pretty good thank you... I think.


Montecristo white label $$$ and Cao gold $$ are great mild sticks. Aston was probably better than my first dozen


----------



## pennstater2005

Has anyone here ever used a cigar jar style humidor? I'm looking for something small with minimal maintenance to maintain humidity.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/cigar-jar-humidor-humidors/1437573/#p-2527


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Has anyone here ever used a cigar jar style humidor? I'm looking for something small with minimal maintenance to maintain humidity.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/cigar-jar-humidor-humidors/1437573/#p-2527


Yes! I use them for overflow, but you can get them cheaper at places like Amazon. I've seen them at Bed Bath and Walmart too - it's just an acrylic canister. I drop in a Boveda Pack to keep the humidity right. The canister is air tight, so the Boveda pack will last a long long time. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever used a cigar jar style humidor? I'm looking for something small with minimal maintenance to maintain humidity.
> 
> https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/cigar-jar-humidor-humidors/1437573/#p-2527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I use them for overflow, but you can get them cheaper at places like Amazon. I've seen them at Bed Bath and Walmart too - it's just an acrylic canister. I drop in a Boveda Pack to keep the humidity right. The canister is air tight, so the Boveda pack will last a long long time. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I should've known you'd have not one but three of those things :lol: Thanks though for the pics. I love the simplicity of it. And I only smoke probably 5-7 cigars a year so I no longer need a larger humidor. How do you tell the humidity? Amazon has one for $13 that has a built in hygrometer. You've sold me on one of these though, that's for sure. I love that Boveda pack as well.


----------



## Ware

@pennstater2005 I agree they are a great option. I don't mess with a hygrometer in them - the Boveda packs self regulate to the RH% you choose. If the pack ever dried out (not likely in the airtight canister) you would just replace it.


----------



## pennstater2005

I asked my wife to order the cigar jar humidor, from Amazon $12, and the Boveda pack. She wasn't super excited that I picked out my own gift but you know 

The kids will get me whatever they want.....last year my 4 year old daughter got me a one armed teddy bear she found somewhere and it's got an ear smaller than the other one. I freaking love it!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I asked my wife to order the cigar jar humidor, from Amazon $12, and the Boveda pack. She wasn't super excited that I picked out my own gift but you know
> 
> The kids will get me whatever they want.....last year my 4 year old daughter got me a one armed teddy bear she found somewhere and it's got an ear smaller than the other one. I freaking love it!


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## kds

Am I not supposed to keep cigars sitting on the workbench in the garage?


----------



## Ware

@kds yes when are smoking it. :lol:

I think I prefer this 59oz one, which are the shorter ones on the left in the photo.

​
I use the Boveda 69% RH packs, but they are available in a range of settings.


----------



## csbutler

I'm looking for a humidor for an upcoming birthday. Anything in particular I should be looking at or for? I haven't seen anything local that I like so I will most likely be ordering online.


----------



## pennstater2005

csbutler said:


> I'm looking for a humidor for an upcoming birthday. Anything in particular I should be looking at or for? I haven't seen anything local that I like so I will most likely be ordering online.


One thing that is important is how many cigars will the recipient be putting into the humidor. I bought a 100 count humidor and it was just too big. It was hard to regulate the humidity with only a handful of cigars in there at any given time. If you can somehow find out about how many cigars then you can buy a 10, 12, 25, 30, etc...count humidor.


----------



## Ware

csbutler said:


> I'm looking for a humidor for an upcoming birthday. Anything in particular I should be looking at or for? I haven't seen anything local that I like so I will most likely be ordering online.


I use an Ammodor, which is sort of a non-traditional option. Works great because it is air tight. :thumbup:


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

I'm in Philadelphia for the next few days and I'm lucky enough to be in a hotel that is walking distance from Holt's. I stopped in today and enjoyed one of my favorite (underrated) Fuentes. The Cuban Belicoso Sungrown. I'll definitely bring him a Monte White Label! I forgot about those.


----------



## Ware

For my cool season season friends, the Norteño ("northerner") Robusto Grande from Drew Estate. It was the #7 cigar of 2016. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> For my cool season season friends, the Norteño ("northerner") Robusto Grande from Drew Estate. It was the #7 cigar of 2016. :thumbup:


Drew Estate puts out great stuff.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

When it comes to picking a humidor, pennstater is exactly right... it depends on the amount of cigars the person plans in maintaining. The big reason this is so important is the one Hard and fast truth about humidors. "A full humidors is a happy humidor."
What that means is that the more full the humidor is, the better it will maintain the proper humidity. Every time the humidor is opened, the exchange of ambient air means that the humidification device has to work to rehumidify the 'new' air. So the more cigars the better. (Also, it's a GREAT excuse to buy more cigars.)


----------



## marshtj

75% full is the minimum advised number for a traditional wooden humidor. I personally don't think it matters for non-porous jars, coolers, Tupperware, etc.


----------



## jayhawk

those all seem like good humidor options as they are tight. The cheap jewelry boxes that are mass produced won't last, seal is important or it's a losing battle. Daniel Marshall has been rated high, that wasn't Robb Report level prices.

digital hydrometer is worth the extra few dollars, i wouldnt trust anything else.


----------



## marshtj

I know quite a few serious cigar collectors that use cheap igloo coolers for long-term storage. One of them who passed away a few years ago was a very well known and respected factory rep from the Nashville area.


----------



## PNW_George

My Daniel Marshall Limited Edition 20th Anniversary Humidor, ordered from their Private Stock Sale (production that does not pass the rigid quality requirements established by DANIEL MARSHALL.)


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> My Daniel Marshall Limited Edition 20th Anniversary Humidor, ordered from their Private Stock Sale (production that does not pass the rigid quality requirements established by DANIEL MARSHALL.)


Nice! I'm a fan of everything in that box. :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

PNW_George said:


> My Daniel Marshall Limited Edition 20th Anniversary Humidor, ordered from their Private Stock Sale (production that does not pass the rigid quality requirements established by DANIEL MARSHALL.)


Beautiful humidor!! Agree with @Ware all great cigars especially the Oliva series.


----------



## csbutler

Very nice.


----------



## Ware

Love the Padróns. :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

The owner who runs the closest cigar store to me always has a nice selection of cheaper sticks. I'm appreciative that he does the legwork to find these. However, the one I got last night made me ill. It was a Quorum. I've smoked one before but for whatever reason this one was a bit rough. I've had a few Cusanos before that weren't bad either. Most of these were $4 or less. Arturo Fuente also has a decent budget line.

I won't be buying the Quorum anymore, at least not the robusto with the maduro wrapper. Anyone have a recommendation for a good "budget" cigar. I will say the old adage "you get what you pay for" still mostly stands!


----------



## Ware

San Cristobal Revelation from Ashton... :bandit:


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> Love the Padróns. :bandit:


Yes, my favorite smoke for now. I am open to explore others but for now this is my go to, special weekend smoke.


----------



## marshtj

pennstater2005 said:


> The owner who runs the closest cigar store to me always has a nice selection of cheaper sticks. I'm appreciative that he does the legwork to find these. However, the one I got last night made me ill. It was a Quorum. I've smoked one before but for whatever reason this one was a bit rough. I've had a few Cusanos before that weren't bad either. Most of these were $4 or less. Arturo Fuente also has a decent budget line.
> 
> I won't be buying the Quorum anymore, at least not the robusto with the maduro wrapper. Anyone have a recommendation for a good "budget" cigar. I will say the old adage "you get what you pay for" still mostly stands!


I have a cigar a day habit and have for many years. My go to is Flor de Oliva. I buy them in the 8x52 size. They are usually one of the cheaper sticks in the humidor and can be purchased online.


----------



## Ware

I think you can get into some of the Oliva Serie O's or G's for ~$5ea.


----------



## pennstater2005

marshtj said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner who runs the closest cigar store to me always has a nice selection of cheaper sticks. I'm appreciative that he does the legwork to find these. However, the one I got last night made me ill. It was a Quorum. I've smoked one before but for whatever reason this one was a bit rough. I've had a few Cusanos before that weren't bad either. Most of these were $4 or less. Arturo Fuente also has a decent budget line.
> 
> I won't be buying the Quorum anymore, at least not the robusto with the maduro wrapper. Anyone have a recommendation for a good "budget" cigar. I will say the old adage "you get what you pay for" still mostly stands!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cigar a day habit and have for many years. My go to is Flor de Oliva. I buy them in the 8x52 size. They are usually one of the cheaper sticks in the humidor and can be purchased online.
Click to expand...

I'll have to check and see if he sticks those. Thanks for the recommendation!



Ware said:


> I think you can get into some of the Oliva Serie O's or G's for ~$5ea.


I love the Olivia Serie cigars. I think I forgot to look for those when I was down there. The have a large walk in humidor stocked with at least a couple hundred or more varieties.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Ware... Did you ever get a chance to enjoy the original release of the Oliva Masterblends? That was an amazing cigar! You post made me do some looking in my stash and I found that I still have two of them. I almost jumped when I found them.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

I was in Philly last week and had the pleasure of going to Holt's each day I was there. It is the cigar store that all others strive to be. It is classic and very friendly. It was also nice to see entire boxes of Work of Art Maduro's on the shelf.

Their upstairs bar was very nice as well. I couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on the 20 year old VSGs but I did enjoy the LaDC that is made exclusively for that bar. It was a very smooth and tasty smoke.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

I see you're a Short Story man! That is a really nice short smoke! The 26's are phenomenal as well...but who doesn't know that? Enjoy man!



PNW_George said:


> My Daniel Marshall Limited Edition 20th Anniversary Humidor, ordered from their Private Stock Sale (production that does not pass the rigid quality requirements established by DANIEL MARSHALL.)


----------



## Ware

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Ware... Did you ever get a chance to enjoy the original release of the Oliva Masterblends? That was an amazing cigar! You post made me do some looking in my stash and I found that I still have two of them. I almost jumped when I found them.


The only ones I've had are the Master Blends III.


----------



## marshtj

Here's a recommendation: La Galera. Fantastic for the price. As good of a value as the Macanudo Inspirado orange labels.


----------



## pennstater2005

marshtj said:


> Here's a recommendation: La Galera. Fantastic for the price. As good of a value as the Macanudo Inspirado orange labels.


I saw those Macanudo orange labeled cigars. First time seeing them. My favorite cigar used to be the Macanudo Maduro. Super mild. I'll have to look out for the La Galera.


----------



## marshtj

Neither of those are mild. They are both a solid medium in strength.

This is the La Galera that I had that I thought was fantastic:

http://tabacalerapalma.com/lagalera/habano/


----------



## pennstater2005

@marshtj Thanks for the link. I don't mind medium bodied cigars I just prefer mild. Have you ever tried the Macanudo Maduro?


----------



## marshtj

I have not, but suspect it would be too mild for my tastes.


----------



## PNW_George

I was in Portland, OR on Business Monday and visited the El Gaucho Cigar bar and a patron lent me his Nub Tool so I could enjoy the last of a great Oliva without burning my fingers. I couldn't help myself so ordered one along with a custom perfect draw.

It will be a few weeks before I receive them. (Troys Woodworks)


----------



## pennstater2005

PNW_George said:


> I was in Portland, OR on Business Monday and visited the El Gaucho Cigar bar and a patron lent me his Nub Tool so I could enjoy the last of a great Oliva without burning my fingers. I couldn't help myself so ordered one along with a custom perfect draw.
> 
> It will be a few weeks before I receive them. (Troys Woodworks)


That's a beautiful set!


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

And to think that I just use a wooden toothpick.

That is a fantastic looking set of cigar enjoyment tools!


----------



## PNW_George

Cigar_Fiend said:


> And to think that I just use a wooden toothpick.
> 
> That is a fantastic looking set of cigar enjoyment tools!


Corn on the cob holder works well, holds the cigar better and keeps it from twisting, but a yellow cheap piece of plastic just doesn't look right holding a fine cigar.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Just came in the mail today! Going to let them rest for about a week. I love this stick.


----------



## pennstater2005

Long but very interesting Rocky Patel factory tour. Hosted by none other than Rocky himself.

Had a chance to meet him once a few years ago at a local cigar event. Wish I would've gone.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=npoawQ9cej0&t=1725s


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Long but very interesting Rocky Patel factory tour. Hosted by none other than Rocky himself.
> 
> Had a chance to meet him once a few years ago at a local cigar event. Wish I would've gone.


Cool. I saw him at an event last year. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long but very interesting Rocky Patel factory tour. Hosted by none other than Rocky himself.
> 
> Had a chance to meet him once a few years ago at a local cigar event. Wish I would've gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I saw him at an event last year. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That is sweet! I've seen it in some of your pics before.


----------



## PNW_George

My Cigar Nub tool until I receive my fancy custom tool. Savoring every last bit of a fine Padron.


----------



## pennstater2005

PNW_George said:


> My Cigar Nub tool until I receive my fancy custom tool. Savoring every last bit of a fine Padron.


Pretty ingenious! I like the view from your table :thumbup:


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Had a spectacular stick (HdM Petit Robusto) at a pool party/outdoor concert today. I'm so glad I bought these. They are complex and delicious.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Had a spectacular stick (HdM Petit Robusto) at a pool party/outdoor concert today. I'm so glad I bought these. They are complex and delicious.


I was wondering how you liked those. Glad they were great! Looking forward to my Father's Day cigar later today.......


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Come on.... let us know what you enjoyed for a Father's Day stick!



pennstater2005 said:


> Cigar_Fiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a spectacular stick (HdM Petit Robusto) at a pool party/outdoor concert today. I'm so glad I bought these. They are complex and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how you liked those. Glad they were great! Looking forward to my Father's Day cigar later today.......
Click to expand...


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Come on.... let us know what you enjoyed for a Father's Day stick!
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigar_Fiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a spectacular stick (HdM Petit Robusto) at a pool party/outdoor concert today. I'm so glad I bought these. They are complex and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how you liked those. Glad they were great! Looking forward to my Father's Day cigar later today.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Olivia Serie G. Delicious until my fingertips started to feel the heat


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

PNW_George said:


> My Cigar Nub tool until I receive my fancy custom tool. Savoring every last bit of a fine Padron.


I have that exact same lighter. I loved that thing and it was rock stead until one day it just stopped... I wish I knew what went wrong with it, but it was really nice.


----------



## PNW_George

Cigar_Fiend said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Cigar Nub tool until I receive my fancy custom tool. Savoring every last bit of a fine Padron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exact same lighter. I loved that thing and it was rock stead until one day it just stopped... I wish I knew what went wrong with it, but it was really nice.
Click to expand...

Mine is sputtering as well. I don't seem to have much luck with lighters. IIt could be my fuel or refilling technique.


----------



## marshtj

Are you bleeding the tank in the lighter prior to refilling it and once or twice while refilling it?


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

I bleed mine dry every other time I add fuel. I only use quintuple refined fuel. Mine is actually a fault in one of the 'jets' for lack of a better word. The lighter will spark and one jet will flame up and the other one sits there and sputters. Then with the fluctuation in flame it will die completely and take the other flame with it. I really like the lighter but it doesn't have a warranty or anything that I know of. It was a freebie from buying a box on C-bid.


----------



## pennstater2005

I used the cheap Ronson fuel in my Colibri torch lighter and I think it's gummed up. I can hear it hiss slightly but it just won't catch. For the cost of a decent torch lighter it's barely worth messing with.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Ronson fuel is the DEVIL!


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Ronson fuel is the DEVIL!


Which one do you use? And where do you get it from?


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Any cigar shop will sell a quality fuel. I'm in the middle of a can of Colibri fuel at the moment.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Any cigar shop will sell a quality fuel. I'm in the middle of a can of Colibri fuel at the moment.


Good point. I'll check at my local cigar store.


----------



## PNW_George

marshtj said:


> Are you bleeding the tank in the lighter prior to refilling it and once or twice while refilling it?


I don't bleed once or twice while refueling; Please explain.

Thanks


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bleeding the tank in the lighter prior to refilling it and once or twice while refilling it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bleed once or twice while refueling; Please explain.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bleeding the tank in the lighter prior to refilling it and once or twice while refilling it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bleed once or twice while refueling; Please explain.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. I should be more clear. I understand to bleed before filling, it was bleed a couple times while refueling that I didn't understand.

Regards,


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bleeding the tank in the lighter prior to refilling it and once or twice while refilling it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bleed once or twice while refueling; Please explain.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll add, I never really even purged my lighters much before refilling that I can remember. My Bugatti is now working as new and I've recharged the box of discarded lighters and now have a collection of working lighters I had given up on. Man flaw of rarely reading directions. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

Glad they are working. Spare lighters are always good to have around. We all have our favorites, but sometimes it's better to use a spare while out somewhere or doing something that could cause loss or damage. &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## marshtj

I use a small philips head screwdriver to bleed my lighters. I start by completely bleeding it to empty all of the remaining propellant. Then I fill the lighter. If you ever fill one of the clear tank varieties you will notice that you can never get it close to full on the first fill. That is, I assume because the action of filling compresses whatever equalized propellent is remaining in the tank. Once you perform an initial fill, then that propellant is compressed and if you bleed it again, just slightly, then you can get it closer to full.

My Dupont is different, you have to coll the lighter, by putting it in the freezer for a few minutes, then warm the refill tube, I always stash mine in my armpit for a few minutes. Then the temperature differential causes the fluid to move from the tube to the lighters reservoir.

Now, here's a trick. Debris will eventually clog most butane lighters. I always noticed that if one of mine accidentally took a trip through the washing machine, then it worked much better. So on very rare occasion I'll put one in an old sock and tie a knot in the open end and send it through. Sounds crazy, but it has worked great for me.


----------



## pennstater2005

I just bought this.....



And this to fill it.....no more Ronson for me......


----------



## marshtj

I will add that Xikar butane does seem to me to be the best available. Stear clear of Ronson.


----------



## pennstater2005

marshtj said:


> I will add that Xikar butane does seem to me to be the best available. Stear clear of Ronson.


Almost bought the Xikar but I found such a good deal on Amazon for the Colibri I went for it! I'm hoping this better butane will get my other Firebird by Colibri lighter going again. Who knows :roll:


----------



## Ware

I mostly use a Xikar Allume Single Torch...








And a Xikar Allume Triple Jet Tabletop Lighter...


----------



## Ware

For cutters I mostly use a Xikar XO...








And a Xikar VX V-Cut...


----------



## Ware

A buddy sent me one of these PerfecDraw Tools and it has saved a few cigars...


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware I like the Xikar v-cut. Something like that is on my radar as the Palio cutter is nice but I occasionally enjoy the draw a v-cut gives.


----------



## marshtj

Not to beat a dead horse, but this video does a great job of explaining the bleeding while filling process:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUUOexyuSPo


----------



## Ware

marshtj said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but this video does a great job of explaining the bleeding while filling process:


Thanks - that's a great video. With the clear lighter you can see what's happening. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Yeah nice video. I'll be checking some of these out again once my new lighter arrives.

Smoked a cheapie Cusano yesterday that was actually decent.


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoking a Perdomo..... right after I got done running a little excavator for the neighbor which was awesome! I used to do that for a living before I went back to school for physical therapy.


----------



## pennstater2005

A little baby Macanudo my FIL brought back from Bermuda. Yummy.



Out of focus. Whoops.


----------



## pennstater2005

Checked the mailbox and this came



Really heavy in the hand. Can't wait to try it out.
.


----------



## pennstater2005

Triple torch!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Triple torch!


Nice!


----------



## randy

So when are we going to have a TLF meetup and smoke?


----------



## pennstater2005

randy said:


> So when are we going to have a TLF meetup and smoke?


How about a FaceTime smoke :lol: Nobody would be able to see anyone else through the thick clouds of smoke!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> randy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are we going to have a TLF meetup and smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> How about a FaceTime smoke :lol: Nobody would be able to see anyone else through the thick clouds of smoke!
Click to expand...

That's not a bad idea - some of the guys in the TLF Discord chat did a Google Hangouts video conference a couple weeks ago.


----------



## marshtj

I debated posting this but then decided wth. Having been a cigar and pipe smoker for 10+ years, one downside is it's effect on the color of your teeth. I religiously have 6month cleanings from my dentist but decided I need something to fill in the gaps. So I took to Amazon and came up with the following, which all receive the highest level of positive endorsement I can possibly give a product (and they have made a huge difference):

Toothbrush:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072YVWBXH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Toothpaste:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JYYTXHO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

Toothpowder:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012FRZU2S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mouthwash:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HVDZ072/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware

marshtj said:


> I debated posting this but then decided wth...


I'm glad you did - good discussion. :thumbup:


----------



## randy

We need a DIY tooth whitening topic for coffee and tobacco users.


----------



## pennstater2005

randy said:


> We need a DIY tooth whitening topic for coffee and tobacco users.


I drink 2-3 cups of coffee per day. I've smoked more cigars than usual recently but typically smoke maybe 5 or so a year. I've found that a good daily whitening toothpaste coupled with regular brushing has kept my teeth a normal, white color.


----------



## marshtj

pennstater2005 said:


> randy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a DIY tooth whitening topic for coffee and tobacco users.
> 
> 
> 
> I drink 2-3 cups of coffee per day. I've smoked more cigars than usual recently but typically smoke maybe 5 or so a year. I've found that a good daily whitening toothpaste coupled with regular brushing has kept my teeth a normal, white color.
Click to expand...

I thought my teeth were normal until my wife said something and then I tried the above regimen. If nothing else I urge all smokers, wine drinkers, etc to try the tooth powder. It is amazing. I just ordered 10 of them to give to all of my smoking buddies.

I was also prepared to spend around $100 + on an electric toothbrush. My Quip had served me well, but once I found the one listed I have never looked back.


----------



## PNW_George

My Perfect Draw and nub tool arrived


----------



## pennstater2005

@PNW_George It's beautiful. What cigar is that? I don't recognize the label.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> PNW_George It's beautiful. What cigar is that? I don't recognize the label.


Padrón 1926 Serie :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PNW_George It's beautiful. What cigar is that? I don't recognize the label.
> 
> 
> 
> Padrón 1926 Serie :bandit:
Click to expand...

Ahhh...thanks. I remember seeing one of those in his sweet humidor :thumbup:

BTW I got my Firebird by Colibri single torch lighter working. I purged it and then refilled it with Colibri butane. Just happened to grab it last night and it worked!


----------



## PNW_George

pennstater2005 said:


> @PNW_George It's beautiful. What cigar is that? I don't recognize the label.


Padron 1926 Series No. 2 Belicoso Maduro


----------



## pennstater2005

Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ It was delicious!


----------



## chrismar

Enjoying a summer ale and a brick house maduro by the fire.


----------



## pennstater2005

chrismar said:


> Enjoying a summer ale and a brick house maduro by the fire.


Nice!


----------



## marshtj

pennstater2005 said:


> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.


I smoke one of these this weekend and have to agree, It was great, especially for the price.


----------



## pennstater2005

marshtj said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke one of these this weekend and have to agree, It was great, especially for the price.
Click to expand...

I think I paid around $5. Sound about right?


----------



## marshtj

pennstater2005 said:


> marshtj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke one of these this weekend and have to agree, It was great, especially for the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I paid around $5. Sound about right?
Click to expand...

Don't remember exactly, but I think I paid around $6.50.


----------



## Ware

Had an Ashton Symmetry at The 1836 Club in Little Rock...



Check out this doctor's note...


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Had an Ashton Symmetry at The 1836 Club in Little Rock...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this doctor's note...


That's pretty cool!


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> Had an Ashton Symmetry at The 1836 Club in Little Rock...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this doctor's note...


I'm totally asking my doctor for a note like this!! :mrgreen:


----------



## pennstater2005

Yummy!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Yummy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Got this bad boy free, was a promo on Cigar.com. 99.9% positive I could sweat copper pipes with it :lol: :bandit: 




You can lower it and or use only one flame but what's the fun in that


----------



## pennstater2005

@Cory That is a mean looking flame!


----------



## Cory

@pennstater2005 I thought it was gonna be crap cause that's how most promos go. But it's actually a pretty awesome lighter. Would be nice if it had a window to see how much butane it has in it but beggars can't be choosy :lol:


----------



## RayTL

I really enjoy these My Father Cigars


----------



## pennstater2005

RayTL said:


> I really enjoy these My Father Cigars


Those are really highly rated cigars and are on my list to try now thanks to you @RayTL. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

RayTL said:


> I really enjoy these My Father Cigars


Those are a @dfw_pilot favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

YW, @pennstater2005 , hope you like em!


----------



## pennstater2005

Following up a delicious meal with a nice Oliva!


----------



## pennstater2005

I just wanted to say that I have not had a bad Oliva Serie O, V, or G. They all taste amazing and burn evenly. And considering the affordable price I'm just impressed. Cigars International has good prices, especially for the robusto size, which I prefer. Except they're mostly backordered


----------



## jayhawk

Check out CigarPlace. biz ...in the past, best prices. CI was close


----------



## pennstater2005

jayhawk said:


> Check out CigarPlace. biz ...in the past, best prices. CI was close


Just checked it out. Good prices and actually in stock! Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk

La flor D reserva especial


:thumbup:


----------



## Racell

Most if the less expensive humidours have less than optimal himidifation units and hygromiters that are ... not very good.

They are good to get you an estimate... but pick up a CHEAP digital one from Radioshack to get an idea of how off (if at all) they are... just to make sure you re not over / under hydrating the tobacco.

Generally speaking... 60-70 % Humidity and 70 Degrees is optimal... a little less in the humidity is OK... but don't want them to cook in the temperature.

The little glass thingy that holds the water... might need a second one to get the humidity up. THe cigars will absorb and hold (may take a few fillings of the water frequently to get it there) moisture..then the fillings are less frequent. With the smaller vessels... may have to modify once a week. Larger ones .. once a month or so.

i have found that rotating the cigars frequently keeps them all at the same levels.

But wood humidors are awesome. It made sense to me to have a beautiful wood humi on display in the living room for holding the "on deck" smokes and tupperware stashed away in the closet for overflow and longer term storage so I bought myself a 100 count Savoy from Holt's https://coolerexp.com/best-cigar-humidors-review/ for right about $200. I'm happy with it. It's not family heirloom status but it looks nice (wife approved), smells nice, and does the job gracefully. One thing I can promise you is that you will want more than 25-50 count storage unless you only smoke 1 or 2 sticks a month. You're probably going to want to have some variety and keep them around for a while to rest. I doubt you'll find real top shelf quality for $200 but in my limited experience the savoy is a good middle ground. The other one I considered was the Salvador 250 count and I don't know if the Savoy was the right decision or not. I'm only a few months into this cigar smoking business so take my advice for what it's worth, but that there is my 2 cents. I'm happy with my Savoy. Good luck.


----------



## jayhawk

Delivers, as most anything by pepeeeeen


----------



## Mattsbay_18

jayhawk said:


> Delivers, as most anything by pepeeeeen


Great stick. I had a My Father "the judge" the other day. Definitely in my top 5.

-RCJH


----------



## Jacob_S

I've been wanting a cigar lately, went to my local liquor store and walked into their humidor just to walk out cause I know nothing about cigars and their "expert" wasnt there.

Ya'll have any recommendations on some good relatively inexpensive "starter" cigars. I've smoked acid's in the past but would like to try others


----------



## Ware

Jacob_S said:


> Ya'll have any recommendations on some good relatively inexpensive "starter" cigars...


Hard to go wrong with anything Oliva... the Serie O and Serie G's are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Jacob_S

:thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have any recommendations on some good relatively inexpensive "starter" cigars...
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to go wrong with anything Oliva... the Serie O and Serie G's are relatively inexpensive.
Click to expand...

Definitely Oliva. And Punch has good, affordable options.


----------



## jayhawk

Oliva ...CAO ...fuente come to mind. Go to a real tobacconist, they should be able to guide you.


----------



## Jacob_S

Thanks guys, we do have some nice tobacco shops here, this liquor store has a nice collection. This is where I go for my good craft beers. My girlfriend asked her dad to bring some for me in a couple weeks when he comes in town.

I'd really like one after that LSU win just now though


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> Thanks guys, we do have some nice tobacco shops here, this liquor store has a nice collection. This is where I go for my good craft beers. My girlfriend asked her dad to bring some for me in a couple weeks when he comes in town.
> 
> I'd really like one after that LSU win just now though


Auburn fans were booing the pass interference call but it was a good one. He was just blatantly holding his arm down.


----------



## pennstater2005

Smoking a Quorum (Nicaraguan) Shade robusto. Gotta say, of all the cheapie (this was $2) these easily take the cake. Might pick up a bundle for $38.


----------



## pennstater2005

Got a bundle of the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro. I just smoked one tonight. I'm gonna smoke a few more before I leave a review. For less then $2 a stick they're definitely worth it though.


----------



## pennstater2005

^
I smoked one of those as soon as I pulled it from the bundle and that was a mistake. Because they were in transit they needed to rest a few days in my humidor. I'll smoke another maybe Sunday and see what the difference is.


----------



## goneflying87

I am currently enjoying some Cubans; sometime pairing it with a nice cold Porter beer


----------



## goneflying87

Cigar_Fiend said:


> Just came in the mail today! Going to let them rest for about a week. I love this stick.


I have those in a Prometheus humidor and 69% Boveda bags lol 
I have a few Montecristo N.2 left


----------



## jayhawk

@goneflying87 tonight's special 

Bought in the UK ten years ago


----------



## SGrabs33

Asking for a few reccomendations...

My father in law has really enjoyed smoking cigars lately. I think it has been a release for him to get outside and relax with a cigar as my mother in law has been very sick for the last year and she actually just passed away a week and a half ago. I'm looking for a few reccomendations on things that might heighten his cigar experience, maybe a few tools or a new lighter? He primarily smokes Punch cigars and lights them with matches. He will be in town in a few weeks and I would like to get him a few things for his visit. Thanks for any help!


----------



## daniel3507

A nice torch lighter and cutter always comes in handy.


----------



## pennstater2005

@SGrabs33 Does he have a humidor? I don't smoke a lot of cigars so a cigar jar humidor worked out nice for me with the Boveda packs to keep humidity. Sorry to hear about your MIL.

https://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Group-AJ25-Acrylic-Humidifier/dp/B00J21X9IS/ref=asc_df_B00J21X9IS/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=196254346466&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10526731749541536499&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006299&hvtargid=pla-313524482573&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Boveda-2-Way-Humidity-Control-Large/dp/B004LHSOBK/ref=pd_bxgy_201_3/135-4532817-0458510?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004LHSOBK&pd_rd_r=cef4369b-44f8-11e9-a7ea-b1e25892d333&pd_rd_w=qahwn&pd_rd_wg=kWy8d&pf_rd_p=6725dbd6-9917-451d-beba-16af7874e407&pf_rd_r=G24T68VDZD3S5064R47M&refRID=G24T68VDZD3S5064R47M&th=1


----------



## mak474

I have a collection building. Initially I bought some cheapies to just fill space in the larger humidor I got. So some of them are still lingering. Also had someone get me a cuban sampler a couple years back, but last year I got a bunch in Grand Cayman at La Casa Del Habano. 

Humidor









Cheapies and Local Purchased









Whats left of the Cuban Sampler









My Score during last year's cruise


----------



## pennstater2005

Enjoying a Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro on a rainy day.....


----------



## Ware

Nice @pennstater2005! I'm overdue.


----------



## pennstater2005

Yeah it's been awhile @Ware since I've seen a cigar posting!


----------



## mak474

Should have posted a picture Fri night. Had a Punch Coronations Tubos with a buddy I hadn't seen in years. He had never had a cuban and was like man, this is much more smooth than any of the ones another buddy of mine brings over. lol


----------



## Reddog90

This was hard earned.


----------



## Reddog90

Just making sure you guys know you can recharge your boveda packs. Just use distilled water.


----------



## Ware

Recently enjoyed this epic smoke with a good friend...


----------



## smurg

A siglo vi and some ardbeg 10 (all I had on hand, tastes close to gasoline if you had your eyes closed; prefer laphroaig quarter cask) on my pollenated table. The siglo and a maduro 5 genios were gifts from my brother; first child is a few months away. Will smoke the maduro 5 when he comes down to visit.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Recently enjoyed this epic smoke with a good friend...


Never had an Opus X. How are they?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently enjoyed this epic smoke with a good friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had an Opus X. How are they?
Click to expand...

Expensive, but fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Some of my pipes and a mason jar of shortcut to mushrooms.

Theres an antique box of 22 long rifle there from my wifes grandfather, and the can opener he used in world war 2 fixing tanks in the European theater. How many tons of 50 cal you think its opened?


----------



## pennstater2005

Just ordered the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Sweets. Had the Maduro version and loved them and now will try these. Can't wait!


----------



## marshtj

pennstater2005 said:


> Just ordered the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Sweets. Had the Maduro version and loved them and now will try these. Can't wait!


If you like bundles, which are my daily smokes, I can't recommend the Flor de Olivas highly enough.


----------



## pennstater2005

marshtj said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Sweets. Had the Maduro version and loved them and now will try these. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> If you like bundles, which are my daily smokes, I can't recommend the Flor de Olivas highly enough.
Click to expand...

Any idea on price for those? Maybe robusto size.


----------



## marshtj

I usually get them for around 40 - 50 a bundle online.


----------



## pennstater2005

Just received the Sweets....and I'll let them adjust to the cigar jar humidor for a couple days before I try one.


----------



## ctrav

My awesome wife had a friend bring these back from the Dominican Republic. I asked are they off the street or beach and she gave me the look, placed her hand on her hip and replied NO I made sure the came from a real cigar shop with a humidor. Needless to say I was impressed...


----------



## honey_oil

New to the board, posted about embracing a Bermuda invasion into my St Augustine in the other forum. Enjoyed this Undercrown Maduro and some Zacapa 23 after scalping down the Aug to let the Bermuda try and take over.

Glad to see some other cigar lovers on here.


----------



## ctrav

honey_oil said:


> New to the board, posted about embracing a Bermuda invasion into my St Augustine in the other forum. Enjoyed this Undercrown Maduro and some Zacapa 23 after scalping down the Aug to let the Bermuda try and take over.
> 
> Glad to see some other cigar lovers on here.


Many interesting things on TLF besides grass for sure... Welcome aboard...
I have never heard of Zacapa 23 what is it?


----------



## honey_oil

Ron Zacapa 23. It's a great sipping rum!


----------



## ctrav

honey_oil said:


> Ron Zacapa 23. It's a great sipping rum!


I will check it out soon... :thumbup:


----------



## Reddog90

Do you guys bleed your lighter only before refueling, or during refueling as well?

I have always only bled right before refueling. I bled during refueling the other day and I feel like I was able to get more fuel in my lighter. But doesn't the lighter need what little bit of propellant goes in the tank when you refuel?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoying one of these:


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished a mow still in the dress clothes......

Nice treat to end the day...


----------



## Reddog90




----------



## pennstater2005

Reddog90 said:


>


Love the v cut. Haven't used it in awhile though. The Colibri lighter I got has a punch on the bottom and it's super convenient.


----------



## Reddog90

pennstater2005 said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the v cut. Haven't used it in awhile though. The Colibri lighter I got has a punch on the bottom and it's super convenient.
Click to expand...

My old Element and current ELX lighters have punches in the bottom and I like them a lot. I got the VX2 a few months ago and have been trying it out. I choose either over my Xi2.


----------



## Reddog90

pennstater2005 said:


> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.


Did they change the label?

https://www.cigarplace.biz/punch-gran-puro-nicaragua-robusto.html


----------



## Ware

Reddog90 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they change the label?
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/punch-gran-puro-nicaragua-robusto.html
Click to expand...

That label almost looks like a fake, but looks the same as these.


----------



## pennstater2005

Reddog90 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they change the label?
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/punch-gran-puro-nicaragua-robusto.html
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. It was awhile back. Maybe it was a fake. It did come from a reputable cigar shop.

That vx2 is sweet. I've always wanted one of those hand pull tabletop ones like the one below.

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Table-Guillotine-Cigar-Cutter/dp/B001CZH8H0


----------



## Reddog90

Ware said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to smoke a Punch Gran Puro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they change the label?
> 
> https://www.cigarplace.biz/punch-gran-puro-nicaragua-robusto.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That label almost looks like a fake, but looks the same as these.
Click to expand...

The one he was holding, or the one I linked look like a fake?


----------



## Ware

Reddog90 said:


> The one he was holding, or the one I linked look like a fake?


The flat colors of pennstater's label. Looks fine though - especially if it came from a reputable shop.


----------



## pennstater2005

From Halfwheel......

https://www.google.com/amp/s/halfwheel.com/punch-gran-puro-nicaragua-5-12-x-54/145326/amp

And FWIW my local tobacconist has the Gran Puro's with the label @Reddog90 showed.


----------



## honey_oil

Reddog90 said:


>


This is a must have in my humidor, they are great smokes. Its def my go to when I don't want to try something new. :thumbup:

Enjoyed one overlooking the pacific on vacation recently. Much better view than my office today.


----------



## Reddog90

@honey_oil Very nice. I had another one a few days ago and for some reason it was bad. Couldn't keep the thing lit for the life of me. It had been in my humidor with the one I posted a pic of a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jayhawk

Another myFather gem. La antiguedad gordo


----------



## dfw_pilot

MyFather = MyFavorite


----------



## Tmank87

How long would you guys say the Boveda packs last inside an acrylic air tight jar (that I'm using as a make shift humidor)?

How will I know when it starts to lose its effectiveness without a hygrometer?

Thanks to this thread just picked up some new sticks to try out. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Tmank87 said:


> How long would you guys say the Boveda packs last inside an acrylic air tight jar (that I'm using as a make shift humidor)?
> 
> How will I know when it starts to lose its effectiveness without a hygrometer?
> 
> Thanks to this thread just picked up some new sticks to try out. Thanks!


It should last almost indefinitely in an acrylic jar like this - as long as you don't leave the lid open or put a bunch of dry cigars in it.

They dry out and get hard - as long as you can squish the liquid around inside the pack you're in good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmank87

Thanks Ware. Awesome news. Thats exactly the container I have


----------



## dfw_pilot

Tonight I enjoyed my first Oliva V.

I won't be able to go back to Oliva G ever again.


----------



## PNW_George

Olivia Serie V and a glass of DeLille Four Flags in the back yard. Bliss.


----------



## pennstater2005

So I've had the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro and Sweets. Just got the sun grown in today and can't wait to try. Came with a free two finger ashtray.



25 cigars with free ashtray for $26. Had a good coupon code.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> So I've had the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro and Sweets. Just got the sun grown in today and can't wait to try. Came with a free two finger ashtray.
> 
> 
> 
> 25 cigars with free ashtray for $26. Had a good coupon code.


Between this and the toaster, you're killing it! :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've had the Drew Estate Factory Smokes Maduro and Sweets. Just got the sun grown in today and can't wait to try. Came with a free two finger ashtray.
> 
> 
> 
> 25 cigars with free ashtray for $26. Had a good coupon code.
> 
> 
> 
> Between this and the toaster, you're killing it! :bandit:
Click to expand...

Seriously! I've got to stop smoking these cigars immediately after opening. They really need to rest in the humidor for a day or two.  It was a bit rough but burned evenly and tasted pretty good. This weekend will be a better test.


----------



## SGrabs33

@ the recommendation of many on here


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> @ the recommendation of many on here


Nice! I don't think I have had the Serie V in a maduro.

The weather hasn't been favorable for enjoying cigars here. It's 8:30PM and the heat index is still 100°F. :shock:


----------



## jayhawk

Medium, tasty


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ the recommendation of many on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I don't think I have had the Serie V in a maduro.
> 
> The weather hasn't been favorable for enjoying cigars here. It's 8:30PM and the heat index is still 100°F. :shock:
Click to expand...

72 and nice here thankfully. I don't often smoke so I thought I would get something nice to celebrate getting the scissors today(not talking rotary scissors). Haha


----------



## bp2878

www.cigar.com/CGSA1962

looks like a good deal, ordered one.


----------



## Paul M

No cigars, but I do enjoy some Carter Hall or Grangers in one of my Savinellis' or my Sasieni 4 dot.


----------



## smurg

Cigarbid.com is pretty solid.

If you're patient and wait for prices in the "great" price range, you can get good sticks for some $ off. I use two different sites:

https://herf.io/
http://sloppymcnubble.com/cbid/

There's a popular chrome extension but it doesn't seem to work or be updated; maybe in the future:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cigar-price-history-and-f/hjbommnhodlfagkpepengkjokfpanpjj?hl=en-US


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm wanting to get into pipes.

Who's got 'em and what is the newbie primer on what to get?


----------



## Paul M

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm wanting to get into pipes.
> 
> Who's got 'em and what is the newbie primer on what to get?


I usually advise starting with a cob, they are inexpensive so if you don't care for pipes you are not out much money. Secondly, cobs require very little break in, they smoke cooler and sweeter than a new briar pipe.

As far as tobacco, stick with burly blends in the beginning as they are milder and easier to keep lit and smoke cooler. Old OTC tobaccos such as Prince Albert, Carter Hall or SWR are good starter and every day tobaccos.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup: - Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Paul M

dfw_pilot said:


> :thumbup: - Awesome, thanks!


I purchase pipes and tobacco online at tobaccopipes.com they have great service and good selection.


----------



## Chicken Man

Hey guys,
I been enjoying a little cigar that I bought a few years ago from Thompson Cigars.

It's called La Francesca.
Probably 5 inches long, and probably a little smaller around than a sharpie marker.

I can't find them anywhere.

Any of you guys know where to find them?

Thanks


----------



## Sublime

Catching up on Matt's live stream in my garage. Drew Estate Herrera Estelí Brazilian Maduro and one of my last Yuenglings. All kinds of yummy. Gotta figure out how to get more beer though


----------



## Ware

Sublime said:


> Catching up on Matt's live stream in my garage. Drew Estate Herrera Estelí Brazilian Maduro and one of my last Yuenglings. All kinds of yummy. Gotta figure out how to get more beer though


Nice!

@thegrassfactor


----------



## dpainter68




----------



## bp2878

After about 2 months in the humidor, this one is fantastic! One of the best smokes I've had. Pairs nicely with Heineken, but so does everything.


----------



## pennstater2005

bp2878 said:


> After about 2 months in the humidor, this one is fantastic! One of the best smokes I've had. Pairs nicely with Heineken, but so does everything.


Nice! Rocky Patel only seems to put out great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

Great choice @bp2878

At the moment, I'm having a LFD at Burn, The Battery. Top notch ...they have all RP exotics, Fuentes God of fire and others I rarely see etc

We beat the dodgers, today


----------



## Paul M

I just finished refurbishing a 1950s' vintage Kaywoodie 98B I picked up off Ebay.


----------



## bp2878

jayhawk said:


> Great choice @bp2878
> 
> At the moment, I'm having a LFD at Burn, The Battery. Top notch ...they have all RP exotics, Fuentes God of fire and others I rarely see etc
> 
> We beat the dodgers, today


I was looking at photos of that place this weekend, looks very nice! Hoping to check it out next month while in Atlanta for a comedy show.


----------



## thegrassfactor

First box press - really enjoying it with a pour over


----------



## ScottW

Howdy everyone!
New on the forum, not new to the brown leaf. Have slowed way down on my purchasing and consumption over the past several years, but still have >600 sticks in inventory.

Recently enjoyed this Tat La Verite 2009 church while babysitting some sprinklers in the back yard. Most of my sticks are a bit more pedestrian than this, but holy hell these are smoking great right now.


----------



## bp2878

Finally a night thats not 95 degrees at 9 PM. This rocky Patel a10 is a fantastic smoke!! Combined with a few boulevard double ipa's, nice to finally enjoy some early fall type weather. This final month of summer has been brutal In GA.


----------



## Ware

bp2878 said:


> Finally a night thats not 95 degrees at 9 PM. This rocky Patel a10 is a fantastic smoke!! Combined with a few boulevard double ipa's, nice to finally enjoy some early fall type weather. This final month of summer has been brutal In GA.


I feel you - I don't think I've had a cigar in months for the same reason.


----------



## PNW_George

Too dark for a picture but I am on my patio, sipping on DeLille, one of my favorite local Washington wines, watching a wild LA vs LAFC MLS game on my laptop, winner to play my Sounders, and smoking an Oliva Ser. V Melanio Churchill that just arrived in the mail today. Sublime.


----------



## pennstater2005

Oliva Hellion


----------



## jayhawk

Le Bijou (MF) 
Yeah, zoysia matrella and tifgrand still has color too. (But not like prg)


----------



## jayhawk

Anyone had this? Look it up, a great cigar that isn't overpowering


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> Anyone had this? Look it up, a great cigar that isn't overpowering


I have had one of those - the local shop suggested it. :bandit:


----------



## Jacob_S

Had these a couple weeks ago. Sipping on a whiskey sour made with this and a fire burning.


----------



## stogie1020

Glad I found this thread! I have been a cigar smoker for at least 20 years. Two kids under the age of three has put a damper on my smoking free-time, but I still indulge.

Currently in my rotation are the MF Le Bijou 1922 torpedos and the Padron 5000.

The Le Bijou is hands down the best smoke I have ever had. I tried the La Ofretta but didn't care for it as much as the Le Bijou.

In terms of humidors, I gave up trying to get a wooden box to hold moisture in Arizona. We go weeks at a time with RH in the 5-10% range, and in the summer with the air conditioner pulling all the moisture out of the air, forget about it.

I use a large Tupperware container with a humidification puck (add distilled water and PG from time to time) and I keep a hygrometer inside. It always reads about 75% RH, and I open the box fairly often to let fresh air in.


----------



## Jacob_S

Picked up these two today, most likely one this evening and one tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob_S

Wrapped gifts now I sit out and enjoy a smoke


----------



## crussell

Thought I'd share my first real step towards keeping a collections of cigars.

I've always enjoyed cigars on the golf course, fishing, or just sitting out on the deck, but I've never gone any further than just grabbing a few when I happen to be at the liquor store and stashing them in my golf bag.

I Finally decided to take the leap and order my first humidor (reminds me of when I got my first reel mower), as well as stock up on my favorites which to this day has been ACID 1400cc or Kuba Kuba by Drew Estates. I should admit, I haven't branched out much further than these, but hope to explore some others. I haven't read through this whole thread, and I realize I'm kind of a newbie to this, but I know you guys can steer me in the right direction if I'm off course!

Ordered through Cigars International who had a few deals going. Ended up with:


ACID 1400cc
ACID Kuba Kuba
Acid Infused Sampler (freebie)
Pinar del Rio 5-Star Sampler (freebie)

I also ordered a Herf-a-dor travel case for the golf course, and a Humi-Care bead gel humidifier.

Here's my humidor and cigars (**I have the hydrometer out for calibration).


----------



## Ware

crussell said:


> Thought I'd share my first real step towards keeping a collections of cigars...


Congrats!


----------



## Jacob_S

crussell said:


> Thought I'd share my first real step towards keeping a collections of cigars


Nice, I like you will be making this step after Christmas, have my eye on a humidor and over the past month or so have been trying a few different stick in an attempt to find a "favorite" to stock up on. I joined a subscription box thing to receive 4 a month and first box should be here in the coming days so that should be fun too.


----------



## daniel3507

@crussell just wait until you discover cigar bid


----------



## dfw_pilot

Jacob_S said:


> I joined a subscription box


"Clark, that's the gift that keeps on giving the whole year."


----------



## Jacob_S

dfw_pilot said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined a subscription box
> 
> 
> 
> "Clark, that's the gift that keeps on giving the whole year."
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: indeed, I will see how it goes for a few months and may switch from the one I joined (southern cigar co $40 a month) to the more economical cigars international monthly club which is half the price.


----------



## crussell

Stupid Question - The Acid 1400cc comes in glass tubes. Do I remove them from the tubes when I put them in the humidor?

Also is there any particular way to store them inside the humidor? just kind of stack them in there however I want?


----------



## crussell

crussell said:


> Stupid Question - The Acid 1400cc comes in glass tubes. Do I remove them from the tubes when I put them in the humidor?
> 
> Also is there any particular way to store them inside the humidor? just kind of stack them in there however I want?


Nevermind - Should have Googled it first.


----------



## stogie1020

daniel3507 said:


> @crussell just wait until you discover cigar bid


I just won my first auction. This may be very addictive and I may be in serious trouble....


----------



## daniel3507

My thought process is always, "well I'm already paying for shipping so I might as well buy more"


----------



## Jacob_S

Well, wont be humidor shopping as I was gifted one along with cigars to put in it, a nice ashtray and a quad torch lighter.


----------



## Ware

Jacob_S said:


> Well, wont be humidor shopping as I was gifted one along with cigars to put in it, a nice ashtray and a quad torch lighter.


Nice! I have the same ash tray in white!


----------



## Jacob_S

It's a nice one, paw in law said he wants to get himself one now after getting me this one.
I need to calibrate the meter and season this thing so I can fill it.


----------



## The_iHenry

Picked up this humidor







from things remember for an astonishing $4.06
It was marked at $15 and they took 75% off of that.


----------



## Ware

Nice grab!


----------



## stogie1020

Looks very empty, i_henry! Better fill it up quick!

Also, eff-you-all for pointing me toward CigarBid.


----------



## stogie1020

Found this 15+ year old Montecristo #2 in the back of the humidor, so I smoked it as my first cigar of 2020.

I think it fell into my bag in Canada at some point on a a work trip years ago, and I just never got around to smoking it. It was very tasty!


----------



## smurg

Some good links I've found over the last few months:

Price History Site for CBid:
http://sloppymcnubble.com/cbid/index.php

Interesting long read on plume (spoiler: it's not a thing and anything that looks like 'it' is either bacteria or mold as far as FOH has found. It has been brought up that if you don't know what to test for (chemical or compound of plume), then you can't really find it):
https://www.friendsofhabanos.com/forum/topic/131757-foh-mould-study/

For those looking for some cheaper sticks, I've had good luck with:
- Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project Robusto
- Brick House Maduro Robusto
- Legends by Rocky Patel
- Foundry Chillin' Moose Corona

And really only have been disappointed by 'Punch Rare Corojo'. One dimension and a mediocre to bad dimension at that.


----------



## stogie1020

@smurg , have you been able to get the sloppymcnubble site to provide pricing for auctions post-2014? The latest prices I see are from 2014. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## pennstater2005

Action shot...


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Action shot...


That's some dedication! I'm more of a fair weather cigar enthusiast. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some dedication! I'm more of a fair weather cigar enthusiast. :lol:
Click to expand...

I only smoked half and then got tired of freezing my butt off


----------



## stogie1020

I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold the other day. It was so mild I had to check to make sure it was lit a few times, as I really couldn't taste anything...

I have a buddy who loves mild smokes, will probably give the remaining 4 from the 5 pack I picked up.


----------



## crussell

daniel3507 said:


> @crussell just wait until you discover cigar bid


I wish you wouldn't have posted this... Started looking around last week and now I've won 7 bids that ship tomorrow.


----------



## daniel3507

crussell said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @crussell just wait until you discover cigar bid
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you wouldn't have posted this... Started looking around last week and now I've won 7 bids that ship tomorrow.
Click to expand...

That's what happened to me too. It's too easy to adjust the ship date and bundle all your auctions to take advantage of shipping. Didn't realize how much I bought till it showed up and barely fit in the humidor.


----------



## Txmx583

Happy Easter Fam!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Freedom by Rocky Patel....



Good so far 👍


----------



## StormTrooper86

Rain finally stopped.


----------



## Txmx583

Happy Monday gents!!! Watching sprinklers


----------



## Txmx583




----------



## Txmx583

Happy Memorial Day weekend!!!! Thought this one was fitting. 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Happy Memorial Day weekend!!!! Thought this one was fitting. 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


Nice!


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day weekend!!!! Thought this one was fitting. 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware! Hope your doing well bud! I think of you every time I use my TLF Koozie and pint glass!! Your a good man and your generosity came at a perfect time when I was fighting demons from losing my Dallas PD brothers in the shooting that year. Have a great weekend sir!!


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Thanks Ware! Hope your doing well bud! I think of you every time I use my TLF Koozie and pint glass!! Your a good man and your generosity came at a perfect time when I was fighting demons from losing my Dallas PD brothers in the shooting that year. Have a great weekend sir!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PNW_George

Just finishing an Oliva Serie V Specl V Figurado at the lake with my dog. I had to walk across my newly seeded lawn to get to the steps down to the lake. I'm using the cigar nub to enjoy every last bit. Next up is a Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art. Both chased with a nice glass of wine. Beautiful evening in Seattle.


----------



## SGrabs33

Punch with the FIL @ the beach


----------



## dfw_pilot

I haven't had a cigar since my best friend I've never met was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer. But, I had a couple hours to kill in Miami, so I walked across the street from the airport and into a Cigar shop and picked up a Gran Reserva on a whim. (What a fantastic little shop! And with Subrageous sandwich shop next door, what's not to like?) It was very nice and smooth. I love it when a random choice turns out well.


----------



## PNW_George

Watching my Reno come in on a perfect Seattle day.


----------



## Camdenlawn

Birthday hull last year


----------



## ScottW

Enjoyed this one on the 4th (not my yard in the background).


----------



## pennstater2005

ScottW said:


> Enjoyed this one on the 4th (not my yard in the background).


Like the disclaimer :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Oliva serie O



Had an Arturo Fuente Special Selection that was excellent for a $4 stick.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

This is part of my cellar.

In back is 11 year old full virginia flake.


----------



## pennstater2005

Villiger Export natural wrapper. Box pressed machine made in Switzerland. Dry aged/cured so no need to store in humidor.

First impressions....

Lights easy, burns even. Smooth halfway then picks up just a touch of harshness. But for a $1 a stick it's a nice 20' smoke. They make these in a maduro and brazilian wrapper.


----------



## rjw0283

Boneshaker Cigars are my go to!

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/boneshaker/war-hammer/BSWH.html

Reasonably priced and very very good. war hammers are about 90 mins of smoking, I smoke them while I'm doing light yard work.


----------



## jayhawk

Burn - rocky Patel 
Battery Atlanta


----------

